# Pictures for Visa: where in DF



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all. Hope you are doing well.

I need to get my pictures done for my Visa application; the 3 front and 2 right.

I am getting my Visa in DF Mexico. Does anyone know where I can get the pictures done at an official location?

It's been a really long time since my aunt has done this, so she doesn't know where to get the official pictures done. She only recalls the places outside of the Mexican Embassy that do the pictures.


Thanks!

Michelle


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

cheldear said:


> Hi all. Hope you are doing well.
> 
> I need to get my pictures done for my Visa application; the 3 front and 2 right.
> 
> ...


If you are going to the main offices of Migración in Polanco, then go about 50 yards to the right (as you face the front doors of Migracion) - there is a photo place there with quick service.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks so much Carlos!


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

PS: Do you have any idea about how much the photos will cost?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

cheldear said:


> PS: Do you have any idea about how much the photos will cost?
> 
> Thanks!


Can't remember, but you should be safe with a 200 peso note in your pocket.


----------

